# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Alphonse Mucha

## Brari

Nje dite ne TV pashe nje dokumentar kushtuar jetes e vepres se piktorit.. (po e quaj gjenial.. ) çek Alphonse Mucha.

Vepra e tije ishte nje Mrekulli.

Kush mundet te na sjelle foto nga kryeveprat e ketij mjeshtri te jashtzakonshem.. por dhe komente e biografi mbi kte artist te pashoq..

Do vete ne Prage..vetem per ta pare kte kolos te Piktures.
Me ka lene pa mend  ky Mucha..


..

----------

